# Ilkley CC Cyclo-Cross



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2015)

I'm on days-off for the forthcoming weekend, & it's the Ilkley CC Cyclo-Cross

http://yorkshirecyclocross.com/2015/10/30/llkley-cyclo-cross-timing-changes/


Could it be another possible race, after the (I won't say success) ride at https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/first-cyclo-cross-for-6-years-tomorrow.187884/

It's a gorgeous place to base/'head-quarter' the race too
However, I'm not riding up to this one, if I do decide to compete   
£14.00 entry fee again, though 

The Lido; http://www.ilkleylido.co.uk/photos/?occur=1&cover=0&album=7

Well, it's either that, or maybe head over to Todmorden. on the Saturday, for this scenic race (if it's not fogg)
http://www.todharriers.co.uk/shepherds-skyline-fell-race/


----------



## Spartak (5 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm on days-off for the forthcoming weekend, & it's the Ilkley CC Cyclo-Cross
> 
> http://yorkshirecyclocross.com/2015/10/30/llkley-cyclo-cross-timing-changes/
> 
> ...



£14 entry !!

The Western League is £15 per race !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2015)

Spartak said:


> £14 entry !!
> 
> The Western League is £15 per race !


This is Yorkshire, short arms & deep pockets


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2015)

Or perhaps?


----------

